# ViP722K - L6.80 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The version is much bigger then before - what new features been promised ?
For now only new factory DVR will get it.


```
PID=0858h
 DownloadID: 2GRC
 Upgrading FW:
 L680:'L040'-'L099'
 L680:'L040'-'L099'
 New FW: 'L680'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-T].': {ViP722k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-T].': {ViP722k}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Its going out to more than just new receivers, I've got it on mine.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Its going out to more than just new receivers, I've got it on mine.


Would be interesting to hear from you - what is new ? Why a size of the SW increased up to 50 % ?
Perhaps Sling support ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully they FINALLY fixed the laggy guide, and perhaps even fixed the System Wizard glitches.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We still waiting a report from our witness...


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Received it last night I noticed today. I went through all the menus and did not see any noticeable differences at all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you try run Sling windows client and connect to the DVR ?


----------



## UnkleBuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Last week my normally rock solid 722k started freezing then after
a while it would reboot. This was happening alot then I noticed the 
L680 software, called Dish and the rep sent out a replacement.
She seemed to think the unit was dying ....

I swapped the unit and seen it also had the L680 software as
well, the replacement looks like a new unit not a refurb.

Long story short 6 hours after I installed it this new unit froze
as well but by turning it off it and back on the problem was gone
so it seems......... BTW it froze when I had it paused and the remote
does nothing but allow me to turn it off..

Not a happy customer with this new software if this keeps up
I might have to give Direct a call 

:Note to Dish don't fix what isn't broken !!!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

UnkleBuck said:


> Not a happy customer with this new software if this keeps up I might have to give Direct a call


I don't think Direct can fix Dish software.


----------



## UnkleBuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Was just venting that my awesome 722k has became at less awesome .....


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Every time I consider upgrading to a 722k someone, like yourself, posts another issue and I change my mind. Hopefully, they'll get this straightened out. I'll wait.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Did you try run Sling windows client and connect to the DVR ?


Just tried it and it did not work. Tries to find a slingbox on my network and can't. I'm running Win 7, and I can see my 722k in my network browser.


----------



## acman (May 8, 2005)

Uncle Buck and others,
I just had the identical situation happen with my 722k.
A few days after taking the new software update the picture would freeze, then it would reboot. This was happening for the last several days every few hours. Then tonight I turn it on and I get an Error 720 messege..."Your hard drive has become corrupt.You must delete your entire hard drive or you will have problems with your receiver..Sorry for the inconvience". I'm thinking.... you must be kidding? I have all my favorite stuff recorded that is important to me and my family! Tried everything and had no choice...Had to hit delete!
System reboots and starts the same crap again. I have yet to call Dish but was just about to. Any advice before I call? My 722k has been a flawless machine untill this software update. I just love that they added "Sorry for the inconvience" in the error messege.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## UnkleBuck (Aug 20, 2009)

I was lucky that I had the EHD hooked up to mine and was able
to get everything moved over, I never got that 720 message but
who knows if I would have.

My replacement 722k so far has only froze badly the day I installed
it but since then the remote stops working every now and then taking
repeated pressing of the buttons but it seems to come back without
rebooting.

Wish I could go back to any of the other software releases but
this beta L6.80 ! :nono2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Start spooling for all DVRs:


> PID=0858h
> DownloadID: 2LRC
> Upgrading FW:
> L680:'L040'-'L679'
> ...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had this firmware for about a week now and I have no problems with it.

So far I haven't had any lag issues like the ones that were introduced since L662. So far it's a winner for me  .


So far no System Wizard glitches either, but we'll see.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to say, I have had one slow guide issue again with 680, pulled power and restarted and haven't had it since, that was about 4 days ago. Again, I just don't think this will be fixed unless they remove those banners under on demand. Seems like this is when it all started when they added those.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I finally got it on mine.

No issues yet.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

"slickshoes" said:


> Sorry to say, I have had one slow guide issue again with 680, pulled power and restarted and haven't had it since, that was about 4 days ago. Again, I just don't think this will be fixed unless they remove those banners under on demand. Seems like this is when it all started when they added those.


Have you tried disabling the banners in the guide? I have banners disabled and have not had an issue.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, they are disabled, but the 4 PPV banners when you go into the DVR menu you can't hide...it's those that are screwing everything up I believe.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

slickshoes said:


> Sorry to say, I have had one slow guide issue again with 680, pulled power and restarted and haven't had it since, that was about 4 days ago. Again, I just don't think this will be fixed unless they remove those banners under on demand. Seems like this is when it all started when they added those.


Yep... One of my 722k's decided to be slow tonight. So that's 6 updates that have gone by and DISH still hasn't fix this...



slickshoes said:


> Yeah, they are disabled, but the 4 PPV banners when you go into the DVR menu you can't hide...it's those that are screwing everything up I believe.


The problem started for me on L662 which was before the new On Demand menu...


----------

